# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo libros (Apex)

## Apex

Magia con monedas para expertos - Roth 40e (Nuevo)
Secretos de cartomagia - Lewis Ganson 40e (Nuevo)
Estrellas de la magia 35e (Muy buen estado)
JB Bobo 55e (Nuevo)
Esencias - Gea 45e **Vendido**
Rutinas Asombrosas - David Williamson 25e (Nuevo)
Cartoilusionismo - Manuel Montes 35e
52 Amantes 40e  **Vendido**


Como los libros de magia no son fáciles de vender, tmb acepto cambios, moviles, tablets, no se cosas k pueda vender o dar uso xD.
A disfrutar! Saludos!

----------


## imdumas

Hola,
estoy interesado en el Magia con monedas para expertos. Te envio privado para hablar sobre los detalles de la compra!

----------


## Apex

soy de Madrid, con lo cual, la peña de Madrid tiene preferencia!

----------


## Turko

Recibidos…. ¿El estado de conservación? Como si los hubiera comprado ayer. Un placer

Saludos

----------


## Apex

jeje disfrutalos!

----------


## Darez79

hola me interesa "Diseño de Milagros – Darwin Ortiz"

----------


## tsunami_

Hola

Estoy interesado en el GEC5 . Te escribo por privado.

Un saludo

----------


## Apex

Oki tsunami te reservo gec5.
No estoy en Madrid hasta el 1 de sept con lo que cierro el chiringuito xD.

----------


## Bender

Muy buenas. Quizas para cuando vuelvas por Madrid me gustaria comprarte algun GEC (1 y 2 casi seguro)

----------


## tsunami_

Gracias Apex

Cuando vuelvas ponte en contacto conmigo. Te he enviado mi dirección de correo por privado.

Un saludo

----------


## Apex

Ya he vuelto gente! en breves pondre tmb articulos de magia que ya no use! un saludo  :Smile1: .

----------


## tsunami_

Tienes un privado

----------


## Apex

contestado!

----------


## Pesuke

Me quedo con Revelaciones" de vernon.
Dime por mp para el pago.
Saludos!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk

----------


## tsunami_

Buenas, el jueves pasado quedé con Apex y realizamos nuestra pequeña compraventa. Todo sobre ruedas.

Si alguien tiene interés en sus libros, por mi parte es un vendedor recomendado.

Un saludo

----------


## Pesuke

Apex, tienes un MP

----------


## mago varo

Apex, tienes un MP

----------


## eusbanger

puede interesarte una tablet goclever tab76gps :Confused: 
la compre por 90 euros hace unos pocos meses y la he cargado solo 3 veces... no le he sacado ningún partido (ya me lo temía y por eso cogi la barata)

----------


## Apex

Ya estoy por aquí!, privados contestados. No me interesa justamente esa Eusbanger. Pero muchas gracias por la oferta!

----------


## Turko

> Buenas, el jueves pasado quedé con Apex y realizamos nuestra pequeña compraventa. Todo sobre ruedas.
> 
> Si alguien tiene interés en sus libros, por mi parte es un vendedor recomendado.
> 
> Un saludo


Suscribo punto por punto. Material muy muy cuidado....... eso y nuevo van de la mano.

Saludos

----------


## Apex

Tenia la bandeja de entada llena, perdón! En breve pondré algo de material mágico. Pero poca cosa.

----------


## sann

Tienes un MP  ! ! !

----------


## Triple H

Soy de Madrid, "esencias" y libertad de expresión siguen disponibles?

----------


## Jotace

Apex, mira tu buzón de entrada  :Smile1:

----------


## Apex

Triple H esencias sigue a la venta!

----------


## mago varo

Tienes un MP Apex!!

----------


## Apex

posteo para up

----------


## pK90

tienes MP

----------


## Apex

mps contestados!

----------


## Langas

Otro mp!

----------


## Apex

Mp contestado, up!

----------


## Apex

Pesuke  Tienes la bandeja llena!!!

----------


## MagoAlieri

reservame el bobo te envio prvado!

----------

